
A database of tech conferences to know what to attend to next - eduardsi
http://dev.events
======
notlukesky
I assume most of these conferences will be canceled till the coronavirus is
“tamed” or we accept it as the new normal.

~~~
eduardsi
Yeah, that'a good point. Meanwhile, there is a list of online events:
[https://dev.events/OU](https://dev.events/OU)

Hope more will be added soon.

